# ever notice satan and elmo are red???



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

even notice satan and elmo are red???


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I love the new Strokin' Out Seizure Elmo.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Too much! Do they make a version that pees itself while laughing?


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I just noticed on Headline News that these new Elmo's are really causing a ruckus. They can't keep them on the shelves. People threatening people's lives over them. I actually kinda want one to torture my cats with but I don't think I want in the middle of the drama.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh gawd..Are those things still in demand?


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

my dog loven the old tickle me big bird and elmo
sh euse to rip them to shereds


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

yes.


----------

